# Error code -43 and -36



## elkin (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm getting Error Code -43 and -36. How do i Fix this Error myself. I'm Running MAC OS X 10.4.11. I'm also missing First Aid Program that was on my system at one time, does any one know where i can down load First Aid Program for MAC OS X 10.4.11


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 17, 2008)

First Aid came with Mac OS 9. For Mac OS X you have Disk Utility, doing the same tasks. It should be located at /Applications/Utilities.

In which applications are you getting these errors? In Finder or some other program?
There are multiple reasons for why it can occur so more information is needed: what application, and when do these errors occur (ie what are you trying to do when they occur)?


----------



## rawpaint (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, I'm having a lot of Error Code -36's as well. Here is my situation: OS 10.4.11

I'm very disorganized and have let my hard drive get way too full without proper back-up. I'll be receiving a new external hard drive today or tomorrow and I'll make it a dedicated back up drive and then upgrade to Leopard. 

In the mean time, I'm trying to do some house cleaning and dumping a lot of junk (mostly stuff I've downloaded) onto external drives I already have, then deleting them from my internal drive. As I'm doing this, I'm getting a lot of -36s -- especially from media files (MP3s, MP4s, .flvs, some PDFs, and occasionally a document file such as a .PSD or .PNG). The first three are almost universally uncopyable while the latter are more hit-and miss. I'll be dragging a folder of miscellaneous crap to an external HD and it will start copying, then hit a file it can't copy, give me an error code box and stop the copying. I have to then go into the folder and copy each item one by one, isolating and deleting the one(s) that won't copy. A real drag! 

Any suggestions? 

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## rawpaint (Aug 18, 2008)

PS, just poking around on the web, I found this:

http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2008/03/30/mac-os-tip-for-error-code-36/

Don't know if it is relevant or would help. I'm hesitant to try anything like this as terminal commands scare the crap out of me!


----------



## elkin (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Mike,
I'm on a Mac OS X 10.4.1.1. I'm trying to delete 2 folders on my desktop, one of them was a zip file, I can't seem to delete them. Nothing is currently running when trying to delete.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 18, 2008)

elkin said:


> Hi Mike,
> I'm on a Mac OS X 10.4.1.1. I'm trying to delete 2 folders on my desktop, one of them was a zip file, I can't seem to delete them. Nothing is currently running when trying to delete.



Do you mean you can't even send them to the Trash?  Or that when you try to empty the Trash, they don't disappear?  

I have had files remaining in the Trash after I emptied it but when I click to select them, the vanish .... 

There is an Empty Trash option in the Mac Maintenace App _OnyX_ that may help, or command line options to delete recalcitrant files from the Trash ...

_Solving Trash Problems_


----------



## rawpaint (Aug 19, 2008)

I've partially fixed my problem. After clearing some space on my HD I ran InTech's SpeedTools and found there were a lot of fragmented files. I ran the defragging program and then found I was able to copy the defragged media files to an external HD (which I couldn't before). I also got a lot of defragging errors, however, due to their still not being enough disk space (apparently). However, after backing up the media files and then deleting them from my HD I was able to reclaim about 50GB of HD space. So, I'm re-running the defragging process now but I'm still getting a LOT of defrag errors -- (about half) -- not sure what to do about that or if I will be able to copy these files to Backup. I'll post back once this is complete.


----------



## goiram (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi I have the same error-36, how did you solve it?
Thank you
M


----------



## Elizabeth Rees (Mar 16, 2018)

I actually found a solution for this by using a command Dot_clean. works perfectly
Following this steps here: 
https://www.errorsolutions.tech/error/error-code-43-mac/
Solution 2. Use Dot_clean Comman


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2018)

Elizabeth Rees: The solution you posted is addressing a problem with a recent OS and device. This would not have been workable for the OP’s problem which was 10 years ago. 

Stick with recent postings !!!


----------

